
University of California Sells $200M Fossil Fuel Holdings - dtawfik1
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-10/university-of-california-sells-200-million-fossil-fuel-holdings
======
dogma1138
What should be taken from this is when a university has more money than GDP of
2/3rd of the nations in the world (individually ofc) something has really went
wrong.

Not saying the educational institutions shouldn't have money but when you have
more assets than the GDP of Luxembourg you maybe should stop charging 25K a
year...

